

New Python Idioms - mace
http://www.scribd.com/doc/39946630/Python-Idioms

======
jeffmiller
Armin Ronacher is a stone cold badass. He created Flask:
<http://flask.pocoo.org/>

~~~
drats
Indeed he is an ultimate badass. Flask is really great. But, especially given
how beautiful the Flask docs are, I don't know what makes people think Scribd
is a good idea when there are shared google docs, everyone has libre office or
ms office or you can print to PDF. The last slide says he will put the slides
on his personal site which has been down for a while so I guess that might be
a reason.

~~~
usrusrusr
> Flask is really great. But, especially given how beautiful the Flask docs
> are, ...

Which are generated with sphinx, which is a doc tool he created ...

I am smelling a bit of Knuth here. (No good typesetting, so lets create Tex.)
:)

~~~
irahul
A bit of Knuth, maybe. But this isn't unique to Knuth - many people have
created tools when they weren't satisfied with the existing tools.

All frameworks would fall under "no good x, let's create x". He is a good
programmer for sure, but comparisons with Knuth are a bit far fetched:).

------
twp
In the section on the with statement he says

> Please don't abuse with for XML/HTML generation

Being guilty of such abuse, I would like to know why not? (I genuinely want to
know!)

~~~
ljlolel
There is no reason because it's not true. I've used the with statement to help
with auto-closing tags (and just readability) in templating and it helps a
lot. I've used in on sites which received over 1 million hits a month. It's
been used on over a dozen sites and projects from hundreds of lines of codes
and even into the tens of thousands of lines of code.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1605249>

------
drallison
This is an example of why you should never use "new" in a title. This slide
set is about Python 2.3's new features which are, at this point in time, old
news. But the examples are still informative.

